# iHobby Expo 2012 News



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

And so it begins...

The first reports are starting to flow in from Steve "CultTVman" Iverson, who is in attendance at the Expo. Keep your eye on his site:

http://culttvman.com/main/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

May I say, 
WOOHOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Mostly, it looks like updates of previous announcements. However, there are some nice surprises in there.

The Lost in Space fans are likely going to go nuts for Moebius' announcement of a 1/6 scale B-9 Robot. Yes, you read correctly - 1/6 scale. That's 13 to 14 inches tall. Cult also has some awesome photos of the Pegasus kit.

Round 2 announced that they now have the Alien/Aliens license. They'll start with a re-issue of the MPC Alien (of course), and then turn towards new kits. They've added a TOS set to the Cadet Series that includes the TOS-E, Klingon Battlecruiser, and Romulan Bird of Prey. My personal favorite new announcement is that they'll be re-issuing the NX-01 as the Refit version! Totally unexpected and totally awesome! There's also the Enterprise Bridge re-issue with more figures and new enhancements.

Another kit that's looking REALLY good is the Nautilus from Pegasus. They're showing an actual test shot with complete interior. The table card next to it says "1st Quarter 2013". But otherwise, nothing new from them. Just updates of what we know is coming.

But all this is just what caught my eye. There are loads more of other stuff, so go check out Cult's site!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like it's gonna be another bad year for my bank account.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

For us Figure kit lovers:

Herman and Grandpa Moe
Robby and the Girl R2
Tarzan Peg
Superman (Hopefully new Pose) R2
Alien R2
Dark Shadows Twin Pack with Replacement Heads

Not figure Kits but on my Radar:
Stoned Hoods (The 2nd installment of the Von Franco Series)
Christine

Life is good

Was there any update on R2's Wicked Witch and Flying Monkey
they announced at Wonderfest?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

R2 has the ALIEN/ALIENS license?!?! I brought that up at the R2 news conference at this years Wonderfest when Jamie asked about what licenses they should go for!!!

Yes, now all ALIEN fans can now bow down and thank* ME*!







just kidding of course!:wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

robiwon said:


> R2 has the ALIEN/ALIENS license?!?! I brought that up at the R2 news conference at this years Wonderfest when Jamie asked about what licenses they should go for!!!
> 
> Yes, now all ALIEN fans can now bow down and thank* ME*!
> 
> ...


GREAT NEWS! Ah, what the heck, I'll thank you anyway! THANKS!:wave:


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Jimmy B said:


> Superman (Hopefully new Pose) R2


I'm pretty sure their kit will be base on that comic cover they're displaying on their table.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I don't care about the pose as long as he's wearing his PANTS, fer corn's sake!


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

derric1968 said:


> I'm pretty sure their kit will be base on that comic cover they're displaying on their table.


This is something I'd get without hesitation! Sure hope the aftermarket comes up with a George Reeves head for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

robiwon said:


> Yes, now all ALIEN fans can now bow down and thank* ME*!
> just kidding of course!:wave:


I bow down and thank you!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Everything I saw today looks great.

I'm really looking forward to the 1/6 B-19.

Now my Centurion has something to wrestle with.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nautilus looks really nice but shame the Pegasus shark is vinyl though.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> Everything I saw today looks great.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the 1/6 B-19.
> 
> Now my Centurion has something to wrestle with.


The Cylon Centurion from Moebius is *1/8th Scale* significantly larger in scale...


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Really? Cause everything I've seen has the centurion listed as 1/6 not 1/8.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Besides, 1/6 is a LARGER scale than 1/8...

Larry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

chasd25 said:


> Really? Cause everything I've seen has the centurion listed as 1/6 not 1/8.


You are correct, the Centurion is 1/6 scale, I have the instruction sheet right in front of me......


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

The big news for me is the LIS Robot from Moebius! It's also nice to see that Pegasus still has the Great White Shark on the way after a long delay. Pegasus Dinosaurs look quite good as well! I'm not sure but for those of you who frequent The Clubhouse they look a lot like Roostercat sculpts! He is one of the most talented paleo sculpters out there! If so...good for him! If not...then still good for us. They look amazing!

Mike


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Pegasus Dinosaurs look quite good as well! I'm not sure but for those of you who frequent The Clubhouse they look a lot like Roostercat sculpts! He is one of the most talented paleo sculpters out there! If so...good for him! If not...then still good for us. They look amazing!
> 
> Mike


I'd be shocked if they weren't Galileo's (aka Roostercat) sculpts! If they aren't, someone is copying his style! And yes, they are very nice sculpts. I plan on buying them! I wish had included at least some kind of feather or proto-feather details on the Rex somewhere, but I can live with it as is!


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Just got back from cleveland,
lots of cool stuff,the detail on the pegasus nautilus is unbelievable as is the dinosaurs! The moebius herman and grandpa munster kits buid to a very large kit.the round 2 dark shadows 2 pack was cool,barnabus and christopher jennings as the werewolf.

Brian


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Jimmy B said:


> Was there any update on R2's Wicked Witch and Flying Monkey
> they announced at Wonderfest?


Yep still in the works,they had a poster of it saying coming soon in 2013.No actual sculpt.

BRIAN


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

1bluegtx said:


> Just got back from cleveland,
> lots of cool stuff,the detail on the pegasus nautilus is unbelievable as is the dinosaurs! The moebius herman and grandpa munster kits buid to a very large kit.the round 2 dark shadows 2 pack was cool,barnabus and christopher jennings as the werewolf.
> 
> Brian


Did R2 have the 1:350 _Enterprise _on display again?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

chasd25 said:


> Really? Cause everything I've seen has the centurion listed as 1/6 not 1/8.


 
Who cares...Robot size is relative. One can just be fighting a bigger robot


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

1bluegtx said:


> Just got back from cleveland,
> lots of cool stuff,the detail on the pegasus nautilus is unbelievable as is the dinosaurs! The moebius herman and grandpa munster kits buid to a very large kit.the round 2 dark shadows 2 pack was cool,barnabus and christopher jennings as the werewolf.
> 
> Brian


 I read the kit of Herman and Grandpa Munster, will be smaller than the on displayed. Also, the Dark Shadows two pack kit is to have replacement heads,are they the ones offered by Cult of Personality?


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Jimmy B said:


> Who cares...Robot size is relative. One can just be fighting a bigger robot


 Lots of people care.. they want a consistency of scale in their figures. In the case of the centurion size is not relative. 

Ductapeforever corrected another poster stating it was 1/8.. considering everything else says different I wanted to know what he was basing that on.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Had fun at the show yesterday.
Was cool hanging out with some of the guys again. Seeing all the cool stuff.
Meeting some others I know from the boards.
And I took a 3rd place in the model contest.

http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/ihobby2012/ihobby12.htm


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

chasd25 said:


> Lots of people care.. they want a consistency of scale in their figures. In the case of the centurion size is not relative.
> 
> Ductapeforever corrected another poster stating it was 1/8.. considering everything else says different I wanted to know what he was basing that on.


I stand corrected, my information was based on pre-announcement information which was incorrect. I was misinformed.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> The Cylon Centurion from Moebius is *1/8th Scale* significantly larger in scale...


Nope, its 1/6th always has been.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Nice photo layout/writeup, Tay!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks Buc.
I do what I can, so in 10 years I can look back on my pages and remember what they hell I did with my time 
In other words, my site is my own personal scrapbook that I share with the world.
If you need any of the pics for your site, feel free to borrow them.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Meeting TAY and Rob (A/K/A veedub67) was really great.

Rob sold me on an Iwata Revolution CR airbrush. In fact, he gave me such a deal, I probably can't mention it in public. Now that I've got a really good airbrush, I may get the guts to start building Sci-Fi subjects again. Thanks again, Rob!

Trevor and I met pretty much by accident. We were packing up our models after the show and he casually mentioned his username. Hey - I know you!! But we weren't able to hobnob for very long, because the when the iHobby folks say they close at 5 PM, they MEAN it! We barely had time to get packed up and cleared out before the lights went off.

But it was a good contest. We had a strong showing in the Figures and Sci-Fi categories. I'm definitely going next year.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Congrats, Trev, on the 2nd and 3rd place wins for your kits!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I just got 3rd. (for Cookie)
McGee took 1st and 2nd. (for his Kong and Big Frankie, and they definitely deserved it)

I didn't even think about actually winning. I just brought some stuff because I am kind of local, and thought I would help fill some of the tables.
Had no idea that 'our' kind of kits would so dominate an IPMS contest.

First time I have ever been in a contest done by popular vote.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark,
Great meeting you too. Hope you enjoy the airbrush. Let me know if you need anything else.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> ...thought I would help fill some of the tables. Had no idea that 'our' kind of kits would so dominate an IPMS contest.


Those are the *very best* reasons for going, TAY! The Cleveland guys always do the Popular Vote thing at their contests, though it's usually coincident with regular IPMS judging. I'm going to their show on Sunday November 4th; anybody else up for that one?




veedubb67 said:


> ...Hope you enjoy the airbrush.


Haven't had the chance to use it yet, Rob. However, it even impressed Mrs. McG (favorably), so I'm camping happily already. And I've got the perfect Sci-Fi project on the bench to test it out on; wish me luck! :hat:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> Those are the *very best* reasons for going, TAY!


Thanks.
Now that I know how things work at that show, I may bring even more next year.
I played kind of conservative as I had no idea of layout, how far I would have to haul them, and the other logistics involved. And I will download the forms and fill them out ahead of time as well.

That is my mindset with all contests though. I just bring the stuff to show it off.
Getting the recognition of an award is nice, and I won't deny it. But seeing someone look at your work and go "Oh cool!" or "look at that" is even more satisfying.
Which is why I brought a wide variety of pieces. Never know when someone will see something and decide that they just might want to take up modeling after all.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> ...Never know when someone will see something and decide that they just might want to take up modeling after all.


Another good one, TAY! Let's add _that_ reason to the "very best" for going to model contests.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Thanks.
But it is for purely selfish reasons.
More people in the hobby = more people buying kits = producers staying in business and putting out the cool stuff I want to build.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

^ That's a good enough reason for me! Some of the cool stuff _you_ want to build might be some of the cool stuff _I_ want to build.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

veedubb67 said:


> Mark,
> Great meeting you too. Hope you enjoy the airbrush. Let me know if you need anything else.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


I've seen what Mark can do with an regular paint brush...watch-out! He will love using the airbrush I'm sure!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Sorry for the mixup, Trev and Mark. Congrats to you both!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks, R.W.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

RossW said:


> Sorry for the mixup, Trev and Mark. Congrats to you both!


No problem. The contest staff got mixed up too.
At first they place 2nd by mine and 3rd by Mark's.
By the time I made another lap around the tables they were where they should be.


----------

